# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:МЕДИЦИНА. (Поликлиника, Больница, Аптека и т.д.)

## Милулитте

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*Конфигурация "Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника"
Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
Конфигурация "Медицина. Федеральные регистры"
Конфигурация "Учет медицинских услуг" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
Конфигурация "Медицина. Диетическое питание"
Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром"
*

----------

bukba (21.02.2021), Groznyi (12.07.2019), jan-pechka (30.09.2021), Svetlana_K (20.01.2020), vavako (18.02.2016), вертопуз (24.07.2020), йошкарола (26.05.2020), Эпсилон (30.01.2020)

----------


## maximov_mansur

Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста. нужна ШМД обработка для примера. скиньте 3-4 шмд для 1С Поликлиники. max_mansur@mail.ru

----------


## Яшар

> Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста. нужна ШМД обработка для примера. скиньте 3-4 шмд для 1С Поликлиники. max_mansur@mail.ru


А что это за ШМДИИ

----------


## maximov_mansur

Шаблоны Медицинских Документов. на ИТСке есть как разработать, но мне нужны больше информации

----------


## Яшар

а ИТС медицина нет у тебя?

---------- Post added at 16:03 ---------- Previous post was at 15:59 ----------

Это только пишут  на заказ...у меня их нет

---------- Post added at 16:12 ---------- Previous post was at 16:03 ----------

А у тебя есть что то взломанное для медучреждения...очень нужно если есть Учетмедицинских услуг..он то у меня есть...надо полечить чуть..

----------


## maximov_mansur

я только начал изучать 1С Поликлинику. но она также как учет мед услуг. очень нужен хотя бы один ШМД для примера.

----------


## Яшар

> я только начал изучать 1С Поликлинику. но она также как учет мед услуг. очень нужен хотя бы один ШМД для примера.


 А у тебя нет полеченной Учетмедицинских услуг? или вылечить ее полностью...а то есть у меня она в двух местах дает сбой, ключ требует.

----------


## maximov_mansur

> А у тебя нет полеченной Учетмедицинских услуг? или вылечить ее полностью...а то есть у меня она в двух местах дает сбой, ключ требует.


http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...=1&topic=50855 здесь взял Поликлинику. все классно работает. Там почти все есть

----------

yuzh (29.03.2017), Яшар (18.12.2012)

----------


## Яшар

ты не мог бы мне ее скинуть на почту..что то скачать не могу...diik-derbent@mail.ru  спасибо

---------- Post added at 15:19 ---------- Previous post was at 15:19 ----------

ты не мог бы мне ее скинуть на почту..что то скачать не могу...diik-derbent@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## sakustov

Уважаемые, не могу открыть ссылку. кто может поделиться свежей 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника?

спасибо

----------


## Serge_ASB

> у меня есть 1с больница и может быть где то поликлиника...дайте почту скину


s.plemyannikov@gmail.com
Больница. Каков размер файла?

----------


## ADM9020

*Яшар*,1с  поликлиника скиньте пожалуйста на adm9020@yandex.ru

----------


## denisvilny

Присоединяюсь, нужна конфигурация Поликлиника, киньте, плиз, на адрес denisvilny@mail.ru для ознакомления

----------


## blackwolf-87

*Яшар*, Если можно и мне скиньте, пожалуйста, blackwolf-87@list.ru

----------


## MyTSZH

Скиньте, плиззз, 1С Медицина Поликлиника svadh@list.ru

----------


## megabyteplus

можно тоже поликлинику megabyteplus@yandex.ru

----------


## wishmaster01

скиньте, пожалуйста, поликлинику на wishmaster01@mail.ru

----------


## D4445

Скиньте, плиззз, 1С Медицина Поликлиника d4445@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## wap56rus

Можно мне тоже посмотреть, в конфигураторе покавыряться 1С медицина поликлиника, dubrovin_iwan@mail.ru за ранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Tamiko

Скиньте, пожайлуста, 1С Медицина Поликлиника casero@mail.ru за ранее огромное спасибо!!! Оооочень нужно!

----------


## prutsik

prutz@me.com
Больницу скиньте пожалуйста) спасибо)

----------


## Opana

Скиньте, пожалуйста, 1С Медицина Поликлиника pavlova_julia_93@mail.ru
Очень нужно! Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНФОМЕД: Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 1.3.2.2 от 28.10.2013*

Установка (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## yps64

yps@ua.fm
Больницу скиньте пожалуйста) спасибо)

----------


## Ukei

> yps@ua.fm


 - Проверяйте почту.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 1.3.3.1 от 27.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.1.1.1 от 10.10.2013*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 1.1.3.1 от 07.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 1.1.16.7 от 13.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.1.1 от 17.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

ws2310 (21.06.2015)

----------


## Conbaks

Буду благодарен за 1С:Медицина. Больница и Поликлиника

---------- Post added at 15:57 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------

conbaks@gmail.com 


> Буду благодарен за 1С:Медицина. Больница и Поликлиника

----------


## Ukei

> 1С:Медицина. Больница и Поликлиника


 - Обратите внимание на первое сообщение в данной теме, оно есть на каждой странице.

----------

ws2310 (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Федеральные регистры", релиз 2.0.11.2 от 21.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.1.3.1 от 22.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 1.3.3.2 от 23.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

BELOK1 (30.07.2015), Conbaks (29.07.2014), plazma50 (16.11.2014), RedCat77 (16.07.2015), ws2310 (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 1.1.4.1 от 31.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.74.1 от 30.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АРБИС: Медицина. Федеральные регистры", релиз 2.0.12.1 от 05.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Conbaks (08.01.2016), plazma50 (16.11.2014), raspni (07.06.2016), ws2310 (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 1.1.4.2 от 12.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## predator22

Здравствуйте!

Ищу книгу: 1с Поликлиника. Руководство пользователя. predator22@yandex.ru

----------


## woodsman

Доброго дня!
Не подскажите конфигурацию для учета и отражения деятельности медкабинета
(не для сдачи отчетности), адаптированная под Украину ..
учет медикаментов, отражение предоставляемых услуг.
затратная часть на малый персонал и хознужды.

----------


## JedBez

Ни  у кого нет? 
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.4

----------


## Ukei

> 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.4


 - *Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 1.3.4.1 от 02.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## rcsl

Помогите, пожалуйста. Отчетность предпринимателя, редакция 2.0  2.0.8.9

----------


## Ukei

- *Конфигурация "Отчетность Предпринимателя", релиз 2.0.8.9 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Tangens

Очень нужна 1С:Полтклиника и 1С:Больница. 
Скиньте пожалуйста voliskaia@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> 1С:Полтклиника и 1С:Больница.


 - Все ссылки есть в первом сообщении темы.

----------


## bort740

Добрый день.
Очень нужна книга "1с Поликлиника. Руководство пользователя"
Если есть возможность, то скиньте, пожалуйста, на bort740@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 12:16 ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 ----------

Добрый день.
Очень нужна книга "1с Поликлиника. Руководство пользователя"
Если есть возможность, то скиньте, пожалуйста, на bort740@gmail.com

----------


## ula30

Добрый день! Можно мне тоже ссылочку на 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника

----------


## Trichev

Помогите, пжл, найти конфигурацию 1С:Медицин.Поликлиника Почта Alexsisi@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите, пжл, найти конфигурацию 1С:Медицин.Поликлиника Почта Alexsisi@mail.ru


 - Лежит в 1-м сообщении этой темы.

----------


## липмппм

MED CRM: Управление стоматологией есть ли у кого такая?Буду очень признателен если скинете
почта wewe173@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.3.1.1 от 30.12.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.0.1.1 от 30.12.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Ledik (10.04.2017), morphey008 (13.04.2017)

----------


## morphey008

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.0.1.1 от 30.12.2016*


Добрый день!
Пожалуйста если есть возможность. Выложите обновленную версию конфигурации "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 12.04.2017

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.4.1.1 от 14.04.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 12.04.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.25.2 от 09.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Gh999 (22.05.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.2.1 от 05.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.2.2 от 12.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АНАЛИТ: Учет медицинских услуг", релиз 1.1.38.1 от 01.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## липмппм

http://infostart.ru/public/624923/ помогите пожалуйста скачать,очень нужно,пожалуйста
почта qwqw173@mail.ru

----------


## 1fst

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна -  Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.28.1

----------


## asfiks

Если не трудно, перезалейте пожалуйста "Больничную Аптеку". Очень хочется на нее взглянуть.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.4.2.1 от 12.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## psihozx

ищу файл обновления с конфы 1.4.1.70 до 2.0.1.1.1  cfu
в тех файлах что тут выложены его нет... файл cfu

спасибо

psihozx@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

> ищу файл обновления с конфы 1.4.1.70 до 2.0.1.1.1  cfu
> в тех файлах что тут выложены его нет... файл cfu
> 
> спасибо
> 
> psihozx@gmail.com


 - Берите из установок файлы поставки (.cf) и обновляйтесь ими, так будет реально быстрее чем ждать обновлений.

----------


## max1712

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна - Конфигурация "Медицина.Больничная аптека, редакция 2.0

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.0.4.12 от 06.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

IgorHome (15.03.2018), max1712 (30.12.2017)

----------


## Gatlo

Помогите найти 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры, редакция 3.0	(3.0.1.5)
Спасибо!

----------


## Gatlo

Помогите найти 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры, редакция 3.0	(3.0.1.5)
Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите найти 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры, редакция 3.0	(3.0.1.5)
> Спасибо!


 - Только обновления видел. Но с ред. 2 на 3 с их помощью не перейти. Найдете сами - поделитсь с нами. ;)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.4.2 от 23.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## sanya-v

Дайте пожалуйста больничную аптеку обновленную

----------


## Ukei

> Дайте пожалуйста больничную аптеку обновленную


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.0.4.12 от 06.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## sanya-v

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.0.4.12 от 06.12.2017*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


2.0.4.13 есть вроде, если у Вас имеется,дайте плиз. Эту ссылку ранее видел, в любом случае СПАСИБО!

----------


## Ukei

> 2.0.4.13 есть вроде, если у Вас имеется,дайте плиз. Эту ссылку ранее видел, в любом случае СПАСИБО!


 - Будет через неделю.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.4.4.2 от 27.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 2.0.2.2 от 23.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

volga0113 (03.10.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.0.4.13 от 28.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## sabelnikovsa

Скажите, может есть руководство пользователя / администратора для Поликлиники?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНФОМЕД: Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.4.4.3 от 15.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНФОМЕД: Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.4.3 от 15.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ИНФОМЕД: Медицина. Больничные", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 15.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Александра420 (15.11.2021)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.4.4 от 06.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.1.16 от 28.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.1.17 от 09.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

scheshir (07.11.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.2.2 от 20.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.34.1 от 27.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.18.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

OlgaK (11.04.2019), Якимов (08.08.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АРБИС: Медицина. Федеральные регистры", релиз 3.0.1.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.2.4 от 09.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.121.2 от 06.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

rbComus (22.02.2019)

----------


## diamagnetik

Добрый день!
Коллеги, мы ищем специалистов с опытом на внедрение 1С Больница. Проект очень интересный. Предлагаем ОЧЕНЬ хорошие условия.

----------


## alexsey0000

День добрый. Да я занимаюсь внедрением 1С больница в ООО Нефертити в г. Хабаровске. Но у меня складывается впечатление что это мертворождённый проект и хочется либо застрелиться либо выпрыгнуть в окно. 
Вообще самому нужны шаблоны (ШМД) не могу их нигде найти, если есть ссылки и направления куда сходить порыться, подскажите!

----------


## andmerd

Примеры ШМД есть в поставке.

----------


## salik-bsk

Нужно Руководство пользователя 1С: Медицина Поликлиника. effektiv@inbox.ru спасибо!

----------


## alex770

Добрый вечер! Есть ли у кого обновление на конфигурацию 1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека последнего релиза 2.1.3.5	от 06.12.18? 
Хотелось бы поизучать,что там изменилось.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер! Есть ли у кого обновление на конфигурацию 1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека последнего релиза 2.1.3.5	от 06.12.18? 
> Хотелось бы поизучать,что там изменилось.


 - Есть. См. ссылку Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

alex770 (17.12.2018)

----------


## mirrrr

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли у кого последний релиз 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры 3.0.4.1? Очень нужен.

----------


## mirrrr

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли у кого последний релиз 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры 3.0.4.1? Очень нужен.

----------


## ra_

сделал что нибудь?

----------


## alermakov

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.2.2 от 20.07.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.34.1 от 27.07.2018*
> 
> ...


"Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.34.1  не отученная, просит сервер лицензий.. Есть отученная ? спс

----------


## Ukei

> "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.34.1  не отученная, просит сервер лицензий.. Есть отученная ? спс


 - А почему она не должна просить ключ? Где Вы увиделе в процитированном сообщении слово "ОТУЧЕННАЯ"?

----------


## alermakov

Конечно, из шапки где написано ОТУЧЕННАЯ

----------


## Ukei

> Конечно, из шапки где написано ОТУЧЕННАЯ


 - А, вижу, ссылка сбилась. Отученное из стоматологии есть только вот это: 

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.18.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alermakov (12.02.2019)

----------


## alermakov

> - А, вижу, ссылка сбилась. Отученное из стоматологии есть только вот это: 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.18.1*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Спасибо

----------


## alermakov

> - А, вижу, ссылка сбилась. Отученное из стоматологии есть только вот это: 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.18.1*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


для того чтобы работала конфигурация необходимо следующие DLL HelixExt.dll, AForge.Video.DirectShow.dll, AForge.Video.dll, DirectShowLib-2005.dll, HelixControl.dll, VoIPSDK.dll . Если у кого то установлен оригинал программы не могли бы поделиться со мной ? их можно поискать по пути C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727. буду очень благодарен.
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.5.2 от 07.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Диетическое питание", релиз 2.0.8.330 от 31.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.3.10 от 01.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.5.2 от 24.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 2.0.3.1 от 17.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 2.0.3.2 от 24.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.36.3 от 09.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

OlgaK (11.04.2019), TED (24.09.2019), viktor2009 (03.01.2021)

----------


## -=Frost=-

А есть свежая конфигурация 1С Медицина. Больница?

----------


## Ukei

> А есть свежая конфигурация 1С Медицина. Больница?


 - Свежее чем в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, не-тестовой на портале 1С нет.

----------

-=Frost=- (01.04.2019)

----------


## -=Frost=-

Т.е. версия 1С Медицина. Больница, редакция 1.4 (1.4.4.3), это сама свежая?
Даже обновлений нет?
Просто в это версии БПО- 2.0.4.10.
А в 1С Медицина. Поликлиника уже БПО- 2.0.6.14.

----------


## -=Frost=-

Всё понял, спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Т.е. версия 1С Медицина. Больница, редакция 1.4 (1.4.4.3), это сама свежая?
> Даже обновлений нет?
> Просто в это версии БПО- 2.0.4.10.
> А в 1С Медицина. Поликлиника уже БПО- 2.0.6.14.


 - Последняя на сегодня версия 1.4.5.2, и это обновление есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ. Актуальная установка будет через неск. дней.

----------


## MagicG

Добрый день.
А есть Справочник Номенклатур для "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника 1.0.36.3" действующий?
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.4.5.2 от 24.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 29.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

developman27 (27.06.2019)

----------


## developman27

Добрый день!

А есть конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека" релиз 2.1.4?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!
> 
> А есть конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека" релиз 2.1.4?


 - Обновление есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

developman27 (27.06.2019)

----------


## developman27

> - Обновление есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, в 1-м сообщении темы.


Спасибо большое)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "КАПИТАН: Медицина. Диетическое питание", релиз 2.0.8.351 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.4.4 от 08.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

KoMarina100 (31.01.2021), Mihska (11.03.2021), root7 (24.07.2019), termin82 (24.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.8*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.9*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.10*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.11*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.13*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.14*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.16*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.33.17*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.6*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.8*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.9*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.11*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.12*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.15*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.16*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.17*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.18*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.19*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.34.20*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (04.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.4.6 от 29.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (04.10.2019), termin82 (24.10.2019)

----------


## Димитрий103

Скачал файл Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.4.4 от 06.07.2018, открываю его, а он пустой((((:mad:

----------


## Ukei

> Скачал файл Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.4.4 от 06.07.2018, открываю его, а он пустой((((:mad:


 - А какой он должен быть? Вы БД какую создавали, чистую или демо?

----------


## Rphoenix

Всем привет!
Работаю на скорой помощи, у нас много конфигурации 1С и все лицензионные. 
Сейчас внедряем Аптечный модуль. Знаю, что есть видео-курс по больничной аптеке. 
Ни кто не может поделиться? ни где найти не могу. 
Продается на сайтах за 8к, а это половина зарплаты. При этом, ссылка никуда не ведет. 
Помогите найти, очень нужно.

----------


## Динар Р.

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти пожалуйста Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.4.9

----------


## Димитрий103

Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.4.4 от 06.07.2018 Скачивается пустой архив, распаковываю, а там пусто!

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "Медицина. Клиническая лаборатория", релиз 1.1.4.4 от 06.07.2018 Скачивается пустой архив, распаковываю, а там пусто!


 - По какой ссылке качали? Только что слил и установку и обновление из ВЕЧНОГО АРХИВА, все целое, открывается без ошибок.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.39.27* 

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП", релиз 2.1.16.14* 

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП", релиз 2.1.16.15* 

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП", релиз 2.1.17.1* 

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (09.10.2019)

----------


## Lexusalm

А 2.1.5 нет случаем? интересует с интеграцией с МДЛП

----------


## Ukei

> А 2.1.5 нет случаем? интересует с интеграцией с МДЛП


 - Все обновления есть по ссылке в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## Lexusalm

> - Все обновления есть по ссылке в 1-м сообщении темы.


Спасибо, нашел

----------


## termin82

Может есть у кого конфигурация Больничная аптека, редакция 2.1.5.4? поделитесь пожалуйста на termin82@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Может есть у кого конфигурация Больничная аптека, редакция 2.1.5.4? поделитесь пожалуйста на termin82@mail.ru


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------

JuliaJulia (25.10.2019)

----------


## JuliaJulia

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы.


Больничная аптека, редакция 2.1.5.4  случайно еще не нашли? поделитесь juliacopper@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Больничная аптека, редакция 2.1.5.4  случайно еще не нашли? поделитесь juliacopper@mail.ru


 - Лежит в 1-м сообщении темы, в архиве.

----------


## ezhe

Ребятушки, может есть у кого древность 1с:Медицина.Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.118.1? Очень надо. Хелп.

----------


## Ukei

> Ребятушки, может есть у кого древность 1с:Медицина.Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.118.1? Очень надо. Хелп.


 - В ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ смоотрели? Ссылка на Совмтестимо у меня в подписи.

----------

1cniii (29.12.2020)

----------


## ezhe

Смотрела, не нахожу... :( Тыкните слеповатой...

----------


## ezhe

Отбой. Добрые люди поделились. Благодарю ;)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больница", релиз 1.4.5.4 от 16.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 28.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Поликлиника", релиз 2.1.5.4 от 16.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bukba (21.02.2021), kroshanin (17.01.2020), mangust4 (29.06.2022), maxbrn (10.02.2021), rhykob (20.03.2020), root7 (29.10.2019), usru (23.10.2020), zodus (03.12.2019), Елена С.А. (13.04.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.41.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП", релиз 2.1.18.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alizade057 (01.06.2020), Dyushban (11.02.2020), maxbrn (10.02.2021), Людмила3217 (06.05.2020)

----------


## alexeytur

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого документация или любые другие методические материалы по конфе "1С: Медицина. Больничная аптека" ?

----------


## Snegok.gff

Дорогие форумчане ) поделитесь пожалуйста @1С Медицина !Больничная аптека !@ и как загрузить в нее справочник лекарств , буду очень благодарен abdulaev-azamat@mail.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Дорогие форумчане ) поделитесь пожалуйста @1С Медицина !Больничная аптека !@ и как загрузить в нее справочник лекарств , буду очень благодарен abdulaev-azamat@mail.ru


Все релизы есть у UKEI в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
Загрузить справочник - откуда?

----------

Ukei (08.11.2019)

----------


## Anatolia

Подсистема "Процедурный кабинет". Документ "Заявка на исследование" должен появляться в списке заявок. Мое предположение: по команде "Записать и закрыть" обработки "Назначение услуг" после выбора анализов врачом. Под пользователями Администратор и Врач отделения ничего не происходит.
     По коду (действие команды) формируется "Медицинский документ", после чего запускаются бесконечные проверки пользователей и подсистем. До регистров доходят уже пустые записи. Значит, дело в настройках, о которых мне неизвестно.
*Что нужно сделать для формирования документа "Заявка на исследование" и появления его в списке подсистемы  "Процедурный кабинет"?*

----------


## ПодОпытный

Доброго дня!

На портале обновлений выложили
1С:Медицина. Поликлиника, редакция 3 		3.0.2.1 	01.10.19 

Может кто-нибудь скачать, чтобы ознакомиться?

И может кто знает о дате выхода Больница, редакция 3

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.6 от 08.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.8 от 15.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.38.4 от 15.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

DoctorRoot (08.05.2020), myxcyc (28.12.2020), root7 (13.12.2019)

----------


## levachok

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли у кого последний релиз 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры 3.0.4.16? Очень нужен.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 02.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ivprov (14.09.2020), root7 (11.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.24.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.24.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром", релиз 2.0.42.11*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП", релиз 2.1.20.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП", релиз 2.1.20.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## alexeytur

Добрый день!

Помогите новичку! Установил 1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека, сейчас от меня требуют установить "Регистр лекарственных средств" - что это такое и где его взять?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите новичку! Установил 1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека, сейчас от меня требуют установить "Регистр лекарственных средств" - что это такое и где его взять?


С диска ИТС Медицина
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....675#post572675

----------

root7 (11.02.2020), SiR0B (23.06.2020), Ukei (04.02.2020)

----------


## Richik

Большое спасибо что делитесь конфигурациями.
Подскажите пожалуйста момент, скачал "Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 02.12.2019", установил на платформу "8.2".
При запуске появляется сообщение "Конфигурация базы данных не соответствует сохраненной конфигурации" - полагаю что данная конфигурация под платформу "8.3".
Подскажите пожалуйста какая конфигурация подойдет на "8.2", или возможно что-то сделать с релизом 2.1.5.9 от 02.12.2019?

----------


## Fltr

> Большое спасибо что делитесь конфигурациями.
> Подскажите пожалуйста момент, скачал "Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 02.12.2019", установил на платформу "8.2".
> При запуске появляется сообщение "Конфигурация базы данных не соответствует сохраненной конфигурации" - полагаю что данная конфигурация под платформу "8.3".
> Подскажите пожалуйста какая конфигурация подойдет на "8.2", или возможно что-то сделать с релизом 2.1.5.9 от 02.12.2019?


Текущая версия конфигурации "Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1 предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.12.1469.

При запуске появляется сообщение "Конфигурация базы данных не соответствует сохраненной конфигурации" -
https://programmist1s.ru/konfigurats...-konfiguratsii

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.39.3 от 06.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## mos

Есть отученная Поликлиника?

----------


## Morpheus29

Доброй ночи, подскажите пожалуйста при первом входе в пустую базу конфигурации "Медицина. Диетическое питание" появляется окошко с "Начальное заполнение базы" там можно указать из файла или диск.
Что оно из себя представляет это заполнение и где собвстенно раздобыть диск?
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.10 от 13.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 21.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 2.0.4.1 от 12.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 2.0.4.2 от 26.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alexdmt (28.04.2020), maxxdik (22.09.2020), root7 (12.03.2020), syrius2006 (24.06.2020)

----------


## predator22

Добрый день!
Состоялся релиз Поликлиники 3.0.3.1
Поделитесь?

----------


## Alerus

> Добрый день!
> Состоялся релиз Поликлиники 3.0.3.1
> Поделитесь?


Добрый день, не нашли ни где третий релиз?

----------


## predator22

Пока нет

----------


## Ensei

Всем привет. Планируем обновлять БИТ: УМЦ. А реально ли где-то найти изменения в релизах? И требуемые версии, поверх которых можно ставить релиз.

----------


## alexold1405

Добрый день.
Давно не выкладывали обновление конфигурации "Медицина. Больничная аптека". Может кто-нибудь поделиться?

----------


## elmuho

Доброго времени суток) 
1С медицина.Стоматологическа   клиника должно выйти новое обновление 1.0.43 вроде так)
Если есть кого нибудь новая версия, поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## Para_1987

нашел кто нибудь поликлинику 3.0?

----------


## Erik001

> Добрый день.
> Давно не выкладывали обновление конфигурации "Медицина. Больничная аптека". Может кто-нибудь поделиться?


Тоже очень жду!

----------


## Антик2009

> Добрый день.
> Давно не выкладывали обновление конфигурации "Медицина. Больничная аптека". Может кто-нибудь поделиться?


Добрый день, тоже надо, может у кого есть  последний релиз

----------


## ov87

Добрый день! Не нашли релиз 3.0.4.1?

----------


## BUA

Добрый день! Нет ли у кого книг по 1с Управление аптечной сетью? Руководства пользователя, например.

----------


## Padyapaddi8901

Добрый день, форумчане! Есть ли у кого нить конфигурация 1С Медицина.Больница редакция 2? 
Буду очень признателен.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Padyapaddi8901

Добрый день, форумчане! Есть ли у кого нить конфигурация 1С Медицина.Больница редакция 2? 
Буду очень признателен.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ. Управление Медицинским Центром, Версия 2.0.46.14 от 11.11.2020*

Файл конфигурации: *UMC_Bit_2.0.46.14_CF*, *зеркало*

----------

alexlog (23.01.2021), Лапсх (25.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> нашел кто нибудь поликлинику 3.0?


А чего её искать, берём 2.1.5.1 или позже, обновляем до 3.0.3.5.

----------

arktos.sv (10.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Медицина. Поликлиника, редакция 3, Версия 3.0.3.5 от 07.10.2020*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало* 

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

arktos.sv (10.01.2021), asdadas (25.06.2021), кускус (19.03.2021), Лапсх (25.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1, Версия 2.1.5.21 от 21.08.2020*

У с т а н о в к а: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (15.03.2021), cymepku (13.12.2020), KiraAZ (28.01.2021), myxcyc (28.12.2020), serjrom1401 (06.07.2021), serkrn (03.12.2020)

----------


## andystuf0

Добрый день. Есть у кого-нибудь отдельно "Библиотека интеграции с МДЛП" версии 1.2.2.2 или новее? Отсюда https://releases.1c.ru/project/MDLP

----------


## denisvilny

Так это ж библиотека в открытом доступе для всех, кто на ИТС подписан, у меня есть

----------


## denisvilny

Вот ссылка, только так могу поделиться
https://yadi.sk/d/J3vbtRkNIFNkng

----------

andystuf0 (25.11.2020), GTA33 (26.11.2020)

----------


## trilll

Коллеги, может кто-нибудь выложить установщик Федеральные регистры 3.0.4.19?

----------


## Katani

Подскажите где можно взять готовые шаблоны документов для Поликлиники - в демо их очень мало...

----------


## 13kot666

> *БИТ. Управление Медицинским Центром, Версия 2.0.46.14 от 11.11.2020*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *UMC_Bit_2.0.46.14_CF*, *зеркало*


Честно говоря сколько пользуюсь не советовал бы никому. Много чего нет и не будет, по сравнению с больницей и поликлиникой. Сама Бит не хочет добавлять в обновления нужные модули.

----------

arktos.sv (18.02.2021)

----------


## saprovec

Здравствуйте!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, лекарством для БИТ: Управление медицинским центром!

Спасибо!

----------


## saprovec

повтор

----------


## mara-ha

Здравствуйте! Где найти обновления для 1С Медицина Больница после версии 1.4.5.4

----------


## ikalichkin

*Розница. Аптека, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.6.27  от  18.12.2020*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало* 

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

i_Virus (25.12.2020), Vistagola (04.01.2021)

----------


## оорор

Здравствуйте) Есть ли у кого шаблоны мед документов для поликлиники? не могу разобраться с их созданием. Пожалуйста скиньте если есть vanakolosov76@gmail.com

----------


## letvipdep

* БИТ:  Управление медицинским центром версия 2.0.46.21 от 31.12.2020* 

Установка:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Документация:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

alexlog (23.01.2021)

----------


## rumsl

Здоровья желаю, уважаемые.
Кто-нибудь подключал фискальники к "1С Медицина: Стоматологическая клиника"?
Похоже там все обработки внешнего оборудования заблокированы.
Пините, куда и как копать, чтобы подключить ФР (хотя бы эмулятор).
Выложите, пожалуйста, версию 1.0.40.2 Она вроде последняя.

----------


## alexlog

Все здравия !
БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП может кто имеет посвежее ?

----------


## alexlog

Все здравия !
БИТ: Управление медицинским центром КОРП может кто имеет посвежее ?

----------


## KiraAZ

Здравствуйте.
А можно Больничную Аптеку свеженькую версию?
Спасибо.

----------


## SANDERORENO

атол 30ф подключал проблем не было

----------


## Вадим1983

напиши мыло скину

----------


## SANDERORENO

че написать

----------

rumsl (14.02.2021)

----------


## rumsl

Здоровья желаю, уважаемые.
Фискальник АТОЛ-11Ф действительно подключился без проблем.
Мало того, в 10-х дровах даже удалось раздать ФР по сетке.
Сам смозговал, когда пытался через эмулятор проверить внешний вид чека.
Да и, выложите, пожалуйста, 1С Медицина: Стоматологическая клиника версию 1.0.40.2 у кого она есть.

----------


## SANDERORENO

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2uQQ/2q9LdLvmN

----------

666Rebel666 (15.02.2021), alexww (15.02.2021), rumsl (04.08.2021)

----------


## alexww

АНАЛИТ "Учет медицинских услуг" v2 никто не поделится?

----------


## Abdusamad19772

у кого есть последний релиз  1с медицина клиническая лаборатория скиньте мне пожалуйста  на почту( Abdusamad7777777@bk.ru ) или если можно оставьте ссылку на форуме

----------


## salyara

Здравствуйте!
кто может скинуть книгу, 1с Больница. Руководство пользователя. salyara777@mail.ru, заранее спасибо

----------


## salyara

Здравствуйте!
кто может скинуть книгу, 1с Больница. Руководство пользователя. salyara777@mail.ru, заранее спасибо

----------


## Олег2407

Добрый день. Очень нуждаюсь в готовых шаблонах для 1С:Поликлиника 3. Взамен могу накидать обновлений для поликлинике или больничной аптеке

----------


## Night74

Поделитесь 1С БиТ УМЦ свежим.. который с новым приказом по профосмотрам..

----------


## Vidz

Обновлений для 1С Медицина. Больница свежее 1.4.5.4 больше нет?

----------


## Олег2407

С 16.08.19 не выпускали обновлений, надо переходить на 1С:Медицина. Больница, редакция 2. 9.03.21 обещают новый релиз. Она хотя бы обновляется

----------


## Vidz

> С 16.08.19 не выпускали обновлений, надо переходить на 1С:Медицина. Больница, редакция 2.


Ну оке. А редакция 2 где-то есть?
У меня вообще задача была запилить МДЛП, поэтому и начал обновлять. А тут упёрся в то, что это вообще в другой редакции, которую хрен найдёшь

----------


## serkrn

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С Больничная Аптека 2.2.1.5 + Справочник ЕСКЛП. Спасибо.

----------


## alexww

> Поделитесь 1С БиТ УМЦ свежим.. который с новым приказом по профосмотрам..


Ссылка

----------


## Night74

в 2.46.29 МДЛП только подправили, нету там новых профосмотров..

----------


## alexww

> в 2.46.29 МДЛП только подправили, нету там новых профосмотров..


А какой релиз интересует?

----------


## Night74

Был приказ 302н со своими кодами в Перечне вредных факторов и работ... Теперь этот приказ не действует. Теперь новый 29н. И там другая кодировка. Вот и надо релиз где это уже реализовали.

----------


## Олег2407

> Был приказ 302н со своими кодами в Перечне вредных факторов и работ... Теперь этот приказ не действует. Теперь новый 29н. И там другая кодировка. Вот и надо релиз где это уже реализовали.


Новый приказ действует с 1.04.21, думаю к концу месяца появится новый приказ

----------


## Олег2407

> Был приказ 302н со своими кодами в Перечне вредных факторов и работ... Теперь этот приказ не действует. Теперь новый 29н. И там другая кодировка. Вот и надо релиз где это уже реализовали.


Новый приказ действует с 1.04.21, думаю к концу месяца появится новый приказ

----------


## Олег2407

Не хотелось бы повторяться)) но ооочень нужны шаблоны МД для 1С Поликлиника 3.

----------


## Night74

> Новый приказ действует с 1.04.21, думаю к концу месяца появится новый приказ


Договора то на апрель по старому не заключишь... А их еще посчитать надо...

----------


## Night74

> Новый приказ действует с 1.04.21, думаю к концу месяца появится новый приказ


Договора то на апрель по старому не заключишь... А их еще посчитать надо...

----------


## letvipdep

* БИТ:  Управление медицинским центром версия 2.0.46.29 от 04.03.2021* 

Установка:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## Night74

> * БИТ:  Управление медицинским центром версия 2.0.46.29 от 04.03.2021* 
> 
> Установка:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


Было. Нет там нового приказа...

----------


## James Bond

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто-нибудь, пжста, крайними обновлениями по 1С:Медицина.Поликлиника 3. Спасибо!
p.s. В вечном архиве крайний релиз от октября прошлого года.

----------


## James Bond

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто-нибудь, пжста, крайними обновлениями по 1С:Медицина.Поликлиника 3. Спасибо!
p.s. В вечном архиве крайний релиз от октября прошлого года.

----------


## ivshak

Кто скажет, где взять РЛС для загрузки в Больничную аптеку 2.1

----------


## Олег2407

> Кто скажет, где взять РЛС для загрузки в Больничную аптеку 2.1


РЛС по подписке ИТС, лучше обновиться и пользоваться 1С:Номенклатура. Очень удобно.

----------


## Олег2407

> Кто скажет, где взять РЛС для загрузки в Больничную аптеку 2.1


РЛС по подписке ИТС, лучше обновиться и пользоваться 1С:Номенклатура. Очень удобно.

----------


## lenokv

Добрый день, наши фед регистры? Поделитесь, плиз?

----------


## Night74

Поделитесь плиз свежой обновой БИТ УМЦ.. ооо чень надо...

----------


## fo011y

> *1С:Медицина. Поликлиника, редакция 3, Версия 3.0.3.5 от 07.10.2020*
> 
> Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало* 
> 
> Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*
> 
> Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*





Можно попросить перезалить на какой нибудь другой сервис?

----------

ivprov (20.08.2021), tatoil (23.04.2021)

----------


## alexlog

Добрый день !
Инструкцию по настройке DICOM хоть в какой конфигурации можно найти ?
Поделитесь плз.

----------


## alexlog

Добрый день !
Инструкцию по настройке DICOM хоть в какой конфигурации можно найти ?
Поделитесь плз.

----------


## vdv77

Прошу поделиться 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника 3 редакции ,последней.

----------


## vdv77

Прошу поделиться 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника 3 редакции ,последней.

----------


## KiraAZ

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста Медицина Больничная аптека последней (ну или близкой к ней)
Спасибо

----------


## alexlog

За вознаграждение может кто помочь DICOM настроить ?

----------


## AlexsandrNN

Доброе время суток поделитесь пожалуйста Больничная  Аптека новой версией

----------


## Андрей007

подбираем ПО, прошу поделится  *Управление аптечной сетью, редакция 11.4.13.188* и *1С БИТ Аптека*

----------


## KiraAZ

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста Больничной Аптекой 2кой свеженькой.
Спасибо.

----------


## a3_helios

Здравствуйте.

Кто может поделиться, пожалуйста : Аптека 2.1 / Медицина. Больничная аптека 2.2

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.46.53 от 19.07.2021*

CD с установкой: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

A1an (22.08.2021)

----------


## guzel.prog.1c2

Здравсвуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста 1с итс медицина, за умеренную плату

----------


## TOLSTUXA

> Коллеги, может кто-нибудь выложить установщик Федеральные регистры 3.0.4?


тоже хочется посмотреть

----------


## levachok

> тоже хочется посмотреть


Присоединяюсь!

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.47.3 от 21.10.2021*

CD с установкой: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

DenisKRD (23.11.2021)

----------


## igor_semen

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста кто ни будь обновление для 1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1. у нас текущая версия 2.1.5.21

----------


## GreatZhukov

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, какая сейчас актуальная версия 1С Медицина. Больничные?
у нас используется 2.0.5.2

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, какая сейчас актуальная версия 1С Медицина. Больничные?
> у нас используется 2.0.5.2


2.0.5.*9* от 24.11.2021, увы, отсутствует...

----------

GreatZhukov (04.12.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.47.5 от 17.11.2021*

CD с установкой: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

levachok (22.12.2021), олорлол (14.12.2021)

----------


## олорлол

*SOS* помогите, есть ли у кого последние патчи 1с поликлиника с исправлением ошибок по больничным листам?
alex24356@rambler.ru буду очень благодарен

----------


## Len1vec

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти последнюю конфигурацию "1С: Медицина. Поликлиника". Нужна для ознакомления с программой.
Почта: lenivec2009@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти последнюю конфигурацию "1С: Медицина. Поликлиника". Нужна для ознакомления с программой.
> Почта: lenivec2009@mail.ru


https://v8corp.ru/online/1s-meditsina-poliklinika/

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.47.11 от 04.02.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------


## Nubsdale

> подбираем ПО, прошу поделится  *Управление аптечной сетью, редакция 11.4.13.188* и *1С БИТ Аптека*


нашли?

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.47.16 от 09.03.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ruus18 (13.04.2022)

----------


## piratemaster

Можете поделиться актуальной конфигурацией 1С: Медицина. Больница ред. 2?

----------


## Sherer

> https://v8corp.ru/online/1s-meditsina-poliklinika/


Добрый день.

Можете поделить свежим релизом "1С: Медицина. Поликлиника"?

----------


## Ruus18

Добрый. А более новых версий пока нет?

----------


## Vitaliy3378

Уникальный сервис, для работы с программным обеспечением Крипто-Про приобрёл бессрочный ключ по сладкой цене в 12 $ без привязки к рабочему месту. Возможность работы на 2 разных машинах.

----------


## Vitaliy3378

> Уникальный сервис, для работы с программным обеспечением Крипто-Про приобрёл бессрочный ключ по сладкой цене в 12 $ без привязки к рабочему месту. Возможность работы на 2 разных машинах.


Если кому-то будет нужно, оставляю ссылку на ТК(Телеграмм контакт) @oemcenter

----------


## Evgeny387

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста поделитесь обновлениями Медицина. Поликлиника? спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.47.23 от 13.04.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

arhir174 (25.05.2022), conroe (18.05.2022), maggxz (22.06.2022), Ruus18 (30.04.2022), votka32 (28.06.2022)

----------


## maggxz

Прошу поделиться 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника 3 редакции ,последней.

----------


## 666Rebel666

"Медицина. Больница", релиз 2.0.4.11 от 09.03.2021 (обновление)
"Медицина. Больница", релиз 2.0.5.10 от 16.07.2021 (обновление)
"Медицина. Больница", релиз 2.0.6.5 от 26.01.2022 (обновление)

----------

ikalichkin (30.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.48.8 от 06.06.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

JaJa77 (04.08.2022)

----------


## groma1320

Доброго дня или ночи 
очень нужна конфигурация медицына диет питание свежая 
может есть укокгонить ???

----------


## Алекс210889

Добрый день. Подскажите где можно скачать 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника 3

----------


## Roman411

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 02.12.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


добрый вечер. А у Вас нету нового реализа. Если есть поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Roman411

Добрый вечер. А у Вас нету случайно более нового реализа. Если есть, поделитесь пожалуйста. У меня 2,1,5,9

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Подскажите где можно скачать 1С:Медицина. Поликлиника 3


*1С:Медицина. Поликлиника, редакция 3, Версия 3.0.3.5 от 07.10.2020*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало* 

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

killazz (07.08.2022), Larry19600331 (22.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер. А у Вас нету случайно более нового реализа. Если есть, поделитесь пожалуйста. У меня 2,1,5,9


*1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1, Версия 2.1.5.27 от 11.12.2020*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Roman411 (06.08.2022)

----------


## jan-pechka

Извините, как сюда загрузить архив с последним ШМД? (кнопки загрузки не вижу...)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Извините, как сюда загрузить архив с последним ШМД? (кнопки загрузки не вижу...)


В сообщении можно указать только ссылку. Загрузите архив на файлообменник или в облако, а ссылку опубликуйте.

----------


## LarryKll

> *1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1, Версия 2.1.5.27 от 11.12.2020*
> 
> Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*
> 
> Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*



Поделитесь пожалуйста версией j1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1, Версия 2.2.3.1.4

----------


## LarryKll

> *1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1, Версия 2.1.5.27 от 11.12.2020*
> 
> Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*
> 
> Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*



Поделитесь пожалуйста версией j1С:"Медицина. Больничная аптека", редакция 2.1, Версия 2.2.3.1.4

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.48.15 от 16.08.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## Len1vec

Есть у кого руководство пользователя 1С медицина больница в формате pdf?

----------


## Qlon

Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:"Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника последним релизом

----------


## max_a

Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:"Медицина.Больница" последний релиз плз

----------


## Роман290695

Добрый день,  вы можете объяснить как вылечить эту версию с лекарством которую вы добавили. ? Заранее спасибо. если будет возможность то можно и на ватсап написать +992904290695

----------


## ss4ss

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли у кого последний релиз 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры 3.0

----------


## ss4ss

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли у кого последний релиз 1С:Медицина. Федеральные регистры 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.48.28 от 29.10.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ruus18 (07.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Стоматология 2.0, версия 2.0.27.2 от 01.09.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## gladchenkoav

День добрый!
Помогите не взорваться мозгу. Скачал конфигурацию "Клиническая лаборатория", при создании и запуске базы под этой конфигурацией выскакивает сообщение "Ошибка подключения СЛК", при этом эсли на этой же платформе создавать пустую базу, то она запускается без проблем. Есть ли какое-то лекарство для "Лаборатории"?

----------


## gladchenkoav

День добрый!
Помогите не взорваться мозгу. Скачал конфигурацию "Клиническая лаборатория", при создании и запуске базы под этой конфигурацией выскакивает сообщение "Ошибка подключения СЛК", при этом эсли на этой же платформе создавать пустую базу, то она запускается без проблем. Есть ли какое-то лекарство для "Лаборатории"?

----------


## ikalichkin

> День добрый!
> Помогите не взорваться мозгу. Скачал конфигурацию "Клиническая лаборатория", при создании и запуске базы под этой конфигурацией выскакивает сообщение "Ошибка подключения СЛК", при этом эсли на этой же платформе создавать пустую базу, то она запускается без проблем. Есть ли какое-то лекарство для "Лаборатории"?


Ваша конфигурация "Клиническая лаборатория", вероятнее всего, имеет программную защиту, ибо требует СЛК, соответственно лицензионный ключ *самой* конфигурации.
Ну а пустую, равно как и типовую конфигурацию,  всегда можно запустить на лицензионной / с эмулированной защитой / репакнутой платформе. Нужное - подчеркнуть!

----------


## gladchenkoav

Спасибо. Значит, будем искать лицензию

----------


## ikalichkin

*БИТ:Управление медицинским центром 2.0, версия 2.0.48.34 от 28.12.2022*

CD с установкой: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Ruus18 (07.01.2023)

----------

